# Marine Corps Body Bearers - "The Last To Let You Down"



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2017)

Just watched this and found the training, discipline, and tradition pretty moving.  Especially at the very end watching them fold a flag...thought it was worth a share.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 22, 2017)

Those Marines are big boys too. They are screened at the School of Infantry for size and strength. Every service uses 8 people to carry a casket and normally use a cart to support the weight. The Marine Corps body bearer platoon uses 6 and never use a cart.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 22, 2017)

Great video....looks like their formal jackets have an added area under the arms....looks like it adds more freedom of movement...maybe more breath-ability too.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 22, 2017)

Every Warrior has their particular purpose at specific times in their lives. Those brothers are serving a solemn purpose and I sincerely thank them for stepping up to that calling.


----------



## mac21 (Apr 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Great video....looks like their formal jackets have an added area under the arms....looks like it adds more freedom of movement...maybe more breath-ability too.



There's a Spandex-like material under there, for the exact reasons you mentioned. It's pretty much standard issue for 8th & I Marines.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 22, 2017)

I knew a Marine who used to work there. He was 6'3" 235. He dropped 50 lbs of muscle (from 285!) when he left the body bearers and came back to the grunts.


----------



## CDG (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow.  What an impressive group.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 24, 2017)

My hat is off to them, and to their comrade's in the other branches.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 24, 2017)

God Bless and Semper Fucking Fi.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 24, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2019)

The Marine Corps' strongest unit is accepting applications — here's what it takes to get in

If you can squat more than 300 pounds — and then do it again nine more times — the Marine Corps may have an elite job for you.

The Corps is accepting applications to join its legendary cadre of body bearers, a small unit of roughly a dozen men headquartered at Marine Barracks Washington, DC, whose primary responsibility is to carry the caskets of Marines to their final resting place.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2020)

Absolutely fascinated by the discipline of these men.

One Of The Marine Corps' Most Elite Units Has The Most Solemn Of Missions


----------

